# What was the worst spark plug you ever used?



## steider (Aug 1, 2005)

Mine was Bosch ..... 3 friends of mine ruined their mowers with Bosch spark plugs.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

champions, not only do the outsides corrode, they don't seem to keep their gap right. of course i've seen em blow right out of the head as well.


----------



## fords-n-mowers (May 6, 2005)

i had a bosch plug in a mower (dont remember the #) it would run about 30 secs and the muffler was glowing red. switched over to a champion j19lm and the problem went away.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Champions are the worst plugs I've ever used. They foul easy, and they don't produce a good spark.

NGK are the best plugs I've ever used. They will make almost any piece of equipment run better (especially 2 cycles) and they are hard as heck to foul.


----------

